# first R.C. box car install



## RCE (Sep 14, 2009)

I finally finished installing my first R.C. in a box car. In a Aristo "shorty" box car I CRAMMED in a trackside T.E. era 1994, a 2"x3.5" speaker in an inclosure, Dallee sound board, and a 16.8v 2300 mah battery. I read on George's web site that the aux. socket was powered with what I needed to power the sound board. I used clockwise pin 1 negative, pin2 12 volt, pin 6 for bell using button B, and pin 7 for horn using button A on the transmitter. After scratching my head and reading more I used a NPN transistor on both pin 6 and pin 7 (NO MORE REED SWITCHES AND MAGNETS). 

CONTENTS IN BOX CAR 

1-1994 Trackside T.E 2- NPN transistors 
1- DALLEE sound board 
1-All Batery 16.8v 2300mah battery
1- 2" x 3.5" speaker + inclosure 

RICHARD


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

(NO MORE REED SWITCHES AND MAGNETS)

Another solid state convert! No more vacuum tubes!


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Very nice...


----------

